# strawberry pics from Florida



## 066blaster (Mar 8, 2015)

Was in Florida last week. We went to plant city where they grow a lot of strawberries. I took a few pics. It was mid 80's all week. Also a pic of over an acre of a hydroponic strawberry setup. I'm not sure why the guy decided to set this all up, but he gave up on it several years ago. Everything is still sitting there


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 10, 2015)

that hydro setup was a big hype thing a few years ago in this area. i saw a few go up but most didn't last more than 2 years. i heard that you had to pick (cut ) each berry off with scissors.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> that hydro setup was a big hype thing a few years ago in this area. i saw a few go up but most didn't last more than 2 years. i heard that you had to pick (cut ) each berry off with scissors.


Yeah, it just looked lot a lot of extra work. I can't think of any benefit to it.


----------



## Joe Blackeby (Apr 10, 2015)

Howdy, one problem with strawberries is once it is picked it will NEVER get any better. i couldn't figure how to spell past tense of wripe. LOL, still can't.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe Blackeby said:


> Howdy, one problem with strawberries is once it is picked it will NEVER get any better. i couldn't figure how to spell past tense of wripe. LOL, still can't.


Riper?? The strawberries we grow have about a 2 day shelf life. And really only look good for about 18 hours. We sell some to a store but it's a pick them in the morning, take them to the store and hope they sell them that day.


----------

